# Got one



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Sorry for the small picture this is probably my first offical coyote kill, long story but i have the other story posted on here. I called him in with a johnny stewart varable pitch call. He came in about five minutes of me calling and kind of surprised me. He was staring right at me and i did not have the gun up ready. I did the kiss of death so many talk about and it made him start running in so i was able to pick up my gun and shoot him when he stoped again. Without a doubt one of the best feelings in the world. These animals are tuff to get as i have been doing this for awhile now. Iv got a lot to learn. thanks for looking. Shot with .308 ruger hawkeye hand load 150gr sierra pro hunter


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good for you singlesix. You are hooked now for sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats! Like bar-d said you are hooked now. I take it by the way you are holding it that the .308 didn't tear him up to bad.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

congrats, like everybody said you hooked and caught the fever. great job.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congratulations, you will be itching to get out again for sure.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good going !!! .308 huh...did you get good placement ?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

The bullet did not tear him up too bad small hole in the chest and small exit in the back. The cool thing is , i took a younger person out their with me and i think he may be hooked. I cant wait to get back out thier.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I applaud you on taking a youngster out with you, that is by far the best thing we can do for hunting.

The pro hunters from sierra have proven to be very accurate in every gun I've shot them from.


----------

